# Hawley Honey Foundation Embosser



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Toma in Yuma sells his for half that, as well.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Do you have contact info for him? Is he producing/importing or selling Hawley's?


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

He makes them. Semi-retired now. 928-305-6828. po box 26001. yuma, az. 85367. I bought a 4.9 small cell mill off of him for $800 new last year.


----------



## olympic (Aug 20, 2006)

Is Toma still producing machines?


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

olympic said:


> Is Toma still producing machines?


From the back of the last ABJ: We have purchased Tom Industries. We have embossers/rollers/sheeters. 620-365-5956, or email: [email protected]



Thats all I know.


----------



## olympic (Aug 20, 2006)

OK thanks! I tried to call Tom, but got a disconnected reply. He had a stroke some years ago, so maybe he is no longer around.


----------



## olympic (Aug 20, 2006)

The email address is invalid.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

olympic said:


> The email address is invalid.


email here: [email protected]

I assume the phone number works...

I am not affiliated in any way. Just trying to help.


----------



## olympic (Aug 20, 2006)

OK tks - the first email was incorrect.


----------



## Claudeinthemountains (Jul 20, 2012)

Well good morning, I just spoke to Raymond Cooper out there in IOLA, Kansas husband of Madeline Cooper the phone number posted works. Here is the web page. Admittedly he is not totally "up to snuff" on his webpaging ability but he has several of the steel bodied machines available. Maybe I can post the link without breaking any rules.
http://www.anthonysbeehive.com/Beeswax_Foundation_Equipmen.html

Oh and he wants 1800 for the machine plus packaging and shipping a real nice fella!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Proceed with caution!! The "Anthony" in the above link was part of a controversy here on beesource some time back regarding his honey straw machines. I believe there were several disappointed customers. I'd be very careful dealing with this person. Not sure about the Ray Cooper and Anthony connection.....


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?244845-My-experience-with-Anthonysbeehive-com
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...Near-Lawrence-KS&highlight=Anthony\'s Beehive


----------



## Claudeinthemountains (Jul 20, 2012)

I would suggest that you call this guy and chat with him...or not. The two guys there knew they had a webpage just didn't know the address. I was on Skype so I Googled the info and came up with the page. 


Happy Hunting


----------

